# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Trying to Plot Data into a Histogram Using Bins and Data - Data Analysis

## TINHAMMER

I am trying to plot some employee data entry information between 6:00 AM and 10:00 AM into a Histogram with bins with 11-minute intervals for a total of 20 bins.  For some reason I have not been successful.  This is the first time I have tried using the Data - Data Analysis feature.  I was able to create a Histogram using the insert feature but the data was not in the bins I wanted.  I am attaching a test database along with a copy of the input screens I used.  Can you please tell me what I am doing wrong with the input screens so I can get a histogram with the 20 desired bins.  The desired bins are highlighted in yellow.

----------


## MrShorty

My older version of Excel does not support the chart in "Statistic Chart01", so I cannot see what you have there. When I follow the same steps using the same dialogs, I get a believable table and column chart output. Check those results using COUNTIFS() functions and a FREQUENCY() function, and the results all look reasonable. Part of it could be that I cannot see the specialty chart that your version created, but, otherwise, it seems to me that the Data Analysis -> Histogram tool is working correctly for this data set in my version of Excel.

----------


## TINHAMMER

Thanks for response, I was able to create a Histogram using the Data Analysis tool however it was not in the format I wanted.  I also created a Histogram I created using the Insert Histogram feature.  I had to format the horizontal axis to get it close to the results I desire.  I did this by dividing the desired bin width I desired 11 minutes by 1440 minutes in a day to get bin width portion of a day.

I was able to use the COUNTIF function to count the number of entries equal to 7:25 AM by entering the formula =COUNTIF(B:B,"7:25 AM") to get a count of five.

I would like to use this function in this format =COUNTIF(B:B,>=7:24 AM=<7:24B)

or

=COUNTIF(B:B, Between 7:24 AM and 7:35AM)

What can I do to make these formulas work??

Thanks for your help!

----------


## TINHAMMER

Hallelujah,  I was able to make the formulas I tried above by using this formula.

=COUNTIFS($D:$D,">="&G10,$D:$D,"<="&H10)

See the revised workbook which is attached.

I was also able to create the chart I desired by just using the insert chart feature and not using the histogram feature.

Thanks for the help I received it pointed me in the right direction.

----------

